# YN622C trigger experiences?



## 7enderbender (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,

For my 5D Mark 2 I'm currently using either the build in line-of-sight flash (with a 580EXII and two 430EXII) or all manual with a bunch of cheapo Chinese triggers. The latter work pretty reliably up to about 1/160.

Since I've started doing more of this I've been thinking about getting a different set of triggers. And with the current price structure I'm not ready yet to move to 600EX flashes ( 3 or 4) and the Canon remote as nice as it all looks.

And with that in mind there still are a bunch of options. I've actually started to see that I may end up in the manual-over-ETTL camp. So a few solid Pocket Wizard Plus III would probably do the trick. What I'm not so thrilled about is that I'd end up with more cables and adapters then now. And even when setting things to manual it would be nice to be able to control things from the camera menu. So that would get us to PW minis (etc) or the Phottix Odins. Issues with both of these as well. PW with the reported issues on the US model with interference and blowing out of 580s. And Odins have the preflash even in manual which makes them problematic for later use with studio strobes.

Then there are the YN622C triggers from Yongnuo. Read some good things about them, price is great and features should work with what I'm looking to get at. Question is how sturdy they are and if they have the preflash issue as well. And that they are no Pocket Wizards, meaning no industry standard that would work with other stuff or in rented studio etc.

Any one any first-hand experiences with these and in comparison to the Plus III?


----------



## scotthillphoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Personally I have not used the YN triggers your talking about but I have used everything else (pocket wizards, radio poppers, paulcbluffs stuff etc) and for my personal set up I am using the Pixel Kings for the price and features you cant beat it and its easy to use...

http://www.amazon.com/PIXEL-E-TTL-Wireless-Flash-Trigger/dp/B005LUPV1W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352848594&sr=8-1&keywords=pixel+king


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I read PW's technical report into the HSS issue with PW but my recollection is that the failures of 580EXIIs in HSS mode were a weakness of (some?) 580EXIIs, the weakness turning into failure when they were subjected to the stresses of HSS. I don't think it was an inherent problem with PW's HSS in particular, and I'm guessing it's possible that other makers' triggers would present 580EXIIs with the same risk in HSS mode. I'm happy to be corrected on this, if anyone cares to read PW's report again.

Other than that, I think my positive views about the YN-622s have already been stated often enough. I'm using four of them.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a link to the report on 580EXII issues with HSS.

http://lpadesign.com/580EXII.pdf


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 17, 2012)

This comprehensive review of the YN-622C triggers might help you:

http://flashhavoc.com/yn622c_review/


----------



## brianleighty (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a pair of these. I haven't used it in a wedding yet. They were waiting in my mail box the day I last had a wedding . But from some use while I was in France with my niece and nephew I'm pretty happy with them. I plan to do a review on them at some point but it might be a while. The one thing that does bug me and perhaps it's just the ones I got is one of the very nice bonuses of this over other triggers is the focus assist light. I normally use the center AF point and for some reason the beam is off center so really doesn't assist like it should. I may end up taking it apart. My best guess is the led needs to be pushed around to center it up better. Other than that it's works as advertised at least as far as I've used it so far as I've used it.


----------



## Brand B (Nov 21, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> This comprehensive review of the YN-622C triggers might help you:
> 
> http://flashhavoc.com/yn622c_review/



There is also 73 page thread over at photography on the net on these that is full of useful information (I am only halfway through it).

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1212530

Upshot is they sound like a really good deal for the money, lots of features decent quality and good performance.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 21, 2012)

I recently purchased the YN622C triggers and I couldn't be any happier. At first I was going for the PW's flex and mini but that would have cost me around $350+ for the set. I knew about Yongnuo's RC622C transceivers but I wasn't sure if they'd do the same thing. I bought them off eBay for $79 and works perfectly. The operations are straight forward and very similar to the ones from Pixel Kings. Heck, in fact the designs are pretty similar.

Anyways, I have one mounted on camera, and another one has my speedlite 580 EXII attached to it which is off camera. You can access full flash menu right from your camera and control your speedlite from there through these YN622C transceivers. I like quality, not bad at all for something that's 1/4th the price of similar PW systems. I would have bought the Pixel King ones but they yet dont support 5DIII like the YN622C does. Both Pixel King and Yongnuos are made in China btw.


----------

